# A tiny bit of history in the making - husband taking over command of a regiment from his wife:



## Biskit (Mar 21, 2017)

Just came across this on the BBC and had the Biskitetta making happy noises about it - husband taking over command of a regiment from his wife:

Wife hands military command to husband - BBC News


----------

